# Abstand Steuren in 2 Stufen Förderband



## MarXXX (22 Oktober 2019)

Guten Tag liebe Forum Gemeinde 

Vll kÃ¶nnt ihr mir helfen, ich stehe zurzeit ziemlich Auf dem Schlauch und weis nicht wie ich die Steuerung umsetzen soll .

Es geht um folgendes:

Wir haben ein FÃ¶rderband das Steine von einem Band auf ein anders befÃ¶rdert mit einem Taktschieber wo dann ein Greifer alle Steine wegnimmt und auf eine Lore stellt.

Teil 1 : Es geht um die BÃ¤nder , bis jetzt lÃ¤uft es so das dort noch ein sehr altes Lochband LesegerÃ¤t ist , was die abstÃ¤nde an die Maschine weiter gibt , dieses Lochband erhÃ¤lt seine Geschwindigkeit 
von einem Inkrementell Geber , so das wÃ¤re Teil 1 .
 Teil 2 : Das Lochband hat 2 Reihen fÃ¼r 2 Verschiedene Lagen die Abwechselnd angesprochen werden , so das die Steine auf der Lore immer im 
verband stehen und nicht umkippen , in einer Lage kommen immer 2-4 Steine direkt in folge bevor die AbstÃ¤nde anfangen , das wÃ¤re Teil 2 .
 Teil 3 : Die Steine haben verschiedene lÃ¤ngen , 
so das man zwischendurch die MaÃŸe nachstellen muss ( dies sind meist 0-0,5mm ), diese kann man Manuell an einem Digital Poti einstellen ,was das Lochband noch etwas langsamer drehen oder schneller drehen lÃ¤sst ( Die LÃ¤nge der gesetzten Steine hat am Ende immer eine Maximal lÃ¤nge von 2,5m) , das wÃ¤re Teil 3 .
Teil 4 : Die Reihen werden , ein Beispiel hiervon in 15 Steine Lage 1 , 15 Steine Lage 2 , 16 Steine Lage 3 , 15 Steine Lage 4 , 16 Steine Lage 5, 15 Steine Lage 6 gesetzt und das bis die Lore 12 Lagen voll hat .

Die beiden FÃ¶rderbÃ¤nder laufen nicht schnell , das erste was Vollgestellt wird von Greifer 1 ist 5 m lang und Band 2 was von Greifer 2 abgerÃ¤umt wird ist 3 Meter lang ,
Band 1 folgt dem Taktschieber , Band 2 läuft durchgehend in gleicher Geschwindigkeit wie Band 1 wen es nicht Takten würde 

Mein Problem an dem ganzen ist , ich weis nicht wie ich Das Lochband mit dem Geber und dem Poti digitalisieren soll ( und ich habe ca 6 Stein Sorten die Hochkant gesetzt werden und 6 Stein Sorten die Flach gesetzt werden [ es lÃ¤uft immer nur eine Stein Sorte das Programm durch , also nicht durcheinander ] also benÃ¶tige ich 12 Verschiedene Einstellungen ) .

Ich versuche das ganze auf einer S 314C 2dp zu realisieren , die wir rumliegen hatten und auch passend wÃ¤re fÃ¼r den Geber durch die schnell EingÃ¤nge Â….
das ganze versuche ich unter Step 7 V5.6 Â…..
Habt ihr vll Ideen wie ich das alle umsetzten kann , habe Null Ideen .

Schonmal Vielen Dank fÃ¼r jeden Tipp 
Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼ÃŸen 
MarXXX


----------



## electronics1 (23 Oktober 2019)

Hallo MarXXX,
bei dieser Anlagenbeschreibung kommen bei mir Erinnerungen an eine uralte Steinsetzanlage für einen Ziegelbrennofen (Durchlaufbrennofen) hoch.

Ist aber schon 30 Jahre her, dass ich damit zu tun hatte...


----------



## eNDe (23 Oktober 2019)

Hallo MarXXX,
aus deiner Darstellung kann man den technologischen Ablauf leider nicht eindeutig nachvollziehen. 
Wenn ich dein Anliegen richtig verstehe, arbeitet deine Anlage mit einer Lochband-Steuerung welche du auf S7 umstellen möchtest. 
(Solche Steuerungen findet man häufig an alten Webstühlen)
Wenn es nur um die Umsetzung der Informationen aus dem Lochband in die S7 geht, wären folgende Schritte nötig:


Auslesen der Lochband-Info und deren einzelne Bedeutung
Planung eines (oder mehrerer) DB als reine Informationsquelle für die S7-Steuerung
Planung der Ein-und Ausgänge der S7 mit Anpassung an deine vorhandene Maschine
Umsetzung der Lochband-Info in den geplanten S7-DB
Test der jetzt SPS-gesteuerten Anlage
eNDe


----------



## MarXXX (24 Oktober 2019)

electronics1 schrieb:


> Hallo MarXXX,





electronics1 schrieb:


> bei dieser Anlagenbeschreibung kommen bei mir Erinnerungen an eine uralte Steinsetzanlage für einen Ziegelbrennofen (Durchlaufbrennofen) hoch.
> 
> 
> Ist aber schon 30 Jahre her, dass ich damit zu tun hatte...




Genau Richtig ​ ist Steinsetzanlage


​


eNDe schrieb:


> Hallo MarXXX,
> aus deiner Darstellung kann man den technologischen Ablauf leider nicht eindeutig nachvollziehen.
> Wenn ich dein Anliegen richtig verstehe, arbeitet deine Anlage mit einer Lochband-Steuerung welche du auf S7 umstellen möchtest.
> (Solche Steuerungen findet man häufig an alten Webstühlen)
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort , doch mein größstes Problem ist halt der Poti der die längen verstellen kann.
Ich war erst vom gedanken her , das ich es erst mit einer Zeit Abfolge steuren wollte , da ich dieses sehr genau nachstellen kann , doch die Zeitbausteine mit dem Poti zu verändern ist dan doch wieder eine blöde idee gewesen , oder halt den Ikrementellgeber Auswerten, wo man sag kann nach so und so vielen Inks kurze pause , doch wieder habe ich das Problem mit dem Poti und weis nicht wie ich ihn in die Steuerung bekommen soll , hast du da vll eine Lösung für wie ich das realisieren könnte


----------



## eNDe (24 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Maxxx,
leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie genau deine Steinsetzanlage arbeitet. 
Trotzdem Stichwort Poti:


Liefert dein Poti einen Analogwert (Spannung von xxx Volt bis yyy Volt, kann man sicherlich direkt am Poti messen. Hat es eine Stufenrastung oder Einstellung absolut kontinuierlich?)
 Liefert dein „Poti“ aber vielleicht einen Digitalwert, in Form einer Zahlenvorgabe. Dann wären auch in diesem Falle entsprechende Informationen hilfreich.
Egal welche Art von Poti vorhanden ist, welcher Wert wird, je nach Stellung, an die Steuerung ausgegeben, praktisch so eine Art Kennlinie des Poti.
Mit einer S7 kann man (ohne Zeitglieder zu verwenden) jede denkbare Umwandlung programmieren, von analog nach analog, von analog nach digital, von digital nach analog, von digital nach digital. In jedem Falle über die so genannte „Step7-Wortverarbeitung“. 
Das Prinzip heißt  „EVA“, 


E wie Eingabe: Das, was dein jetziges Poti liefert ist der Eingabewert für die SPS
A wie Ausgabe: Das, was du als Ausgabe gerne hättest.
V wie Verarbeitung: Stellt programmtechnisch die Umwandlung sicher zwischen E und A.
Ich hatte angenommen, dass du eher das Lochband-Lesegerät durch eine SPS ersetzen willst.
eNDe


----------



## Lebenslang (25 Oktober 2019)

Du konfigurierst einen deiner analogen Ausgänge in der Hardwarekonfiguration als
Spannungsausgang (Ausgabeart U 0-10V), lässt ihn in deinem Programm 10V ausgeben.
(L 27600, T Paw xxx).

Greifst dir diese 10V am Ausgang ab und legst sie als Speisespannung auf die äußeren
Fähnchen von deinem Poti.


Jetzt konfigurierst du einen deiner analogen Eingänge als Spannungseingang 0-10V
und schließt dort dein Poti an. (das mittlere Fähnchen und eines der äußeren-
Poarität/Drehrichtung beachten)


Im Programm liest du dieses PEW ein, skalierst das mit dem FC105 (Scale Convert)
auf den von dir gewünschten Bereich. (z.B 0-100) 


Mit diesem Wert kannst du Beziehungen/Proportionalitäten zu deinem Geber vom
Lochband herstellen.

Schönes WE welches Dank Zeitumstellung 1h länger dauert 8)


----------

